# Adopting a one eyed mouse



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I am adopting a one eyed mouse from my work. He's a fancy mouse who scratched his eye out. Do I need too Quartine him from my rats?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

He is handled on a daily basis and such a sweetie! No one wants him because of his one eye. When I get customers in interested in him I take him out and they see that he only has one eye and they dont want him. We are getting in a hamster tomorrow and they need him gone so since I have an extra cage and lots of love to give him I told my manager I'd be more then happy too take him in. I have extra chew sticks and a little hut from when my baby rat was still small now he's huge so I updated his cage and toys.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Awww Poor little mouselet! I can't give you an answer about the ratties (sorry!), but kudos to you for taking him in  Pictures, please.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Trust me lots of pictures! I pick him up tomorrow since I have too work and once I get home there will be so many pictures of his cute little mousy face!  he's under a year old


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I forgot too mention my manager bred him and we've had him since birth he's now 10 months old and he lives in his own cage.


----------

